# Change a pull starter to key or push start?



## SEEKER452 (Sep 29, 2011)

I want to know how to start the Generator without pop my arm out of place. it is a Powerpro 4050 watt and when it off to long it's hard to start even for me 

and there is a problem with the choke. the generator only runs if the choke is left on. i shut the choke off and it dies. We use the Generator to power the house were liveing in tv,light,fans,small college frizge it be work real good the only problem have be the choke and if you guys know any tricks to make the it run longer on tanks gas


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Some engines will accept an electric starter. 
Starting fluid should make it easier to fire up.
If it only runs with the choke on, then the carburator probably will need to be disassembled and cleaned of gummed up gas.
An extra tank would be needed for longer run times.


----------



## SEEKER452 (Sep 29, 2011)

it was brend new with the choke problem should i just call in and see if they send
a replace Generator and thanks for help


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

have you tried adjusting the carb


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*PowerPro Problem*

You asked about doing something so you wouldn't have to pull the rope; I recommend you check out U-Tube for gas engines started with a drill, might help. Ron


----------

